# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  انتقال فایل به سرور دیگر

## nadi_1368

با سلام خدمت دوستان

میخواهم وقتی کاربر اقدام به آپلود فایل نمود فایل مستقیم به سرور دیگر که سرور دانلود منتقل بشه

یه روشی که پیدا کردم با استفاده از curl  به صورت زیر:



$ch = curl_init();
$data = array( "upload"=>"Upload", 'picture' =>"@{$_FILES[$name]['tmp_name']}",'name'=>$fileName);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_HEADER, 0);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_VERBOSE, 0);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, true);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_USERAGENT, "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible;)");
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_URL, 'http://s1.mysite.ir/upload.php');
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_POST, 1);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_POSTFIELDS, $data);
$result=curl_exec($ch);

که اطلاعات پست میکنه برای فایل upload.php روی سرور دانلود سپس این فایل اقدام به آپلود فایل میکنه...

حالا میخواستم ببینم ایا روش مناسبی؟مشکلی نداره؟
آیا روش دیگری وجود داره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

چه ربطی به Yii داره؟ تاپیک منتقل شد.

----------


## nadi_1368

کسی نبود....



> چه ربطی به Yii داره؟ تاپیک منتقل شد.


خوب شما که زحمت انتقال کشیدین جواب مارام میدادین

----------


## MMSHFE

بهتره بجای این کار از FTP استفاده کنید. درمورد FTP file upload with PHP تحقیق کنید.

----------

